# Shifa 2008 Acceptance List



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

cinderella said:


> q, how long does it take after the interview process to get the final accepted list up?


bout 1 to 4 weeks.

*Here it is:*

*Shifa College of Medicine
List of Selected Candidates for Class of 2013
S.N ID # Name* 
1 6 Sidra Ali Chaudhary
2 11 Mohammad Usman Ghani
3 16 Malik Muhammad Ali Tanvir
4 22 Zahid Mohammad Saeed
5 31 Saneea Almas
6 37 Anum Yaqoob
7 39 Abdul Rehman Mehmood
8 46 Hassan Farooq Khan
9 52 Hafiz Bilal Zafar
10 54 Eraj Sahaab
11 61 Maryam Akram
12 62 Zunera Tariq
13 79 Mekaiel Zia
14 111 Ayla Khawer Zubair
15 117 Hajira Amir
16 118 Syed Mohammed Imaduddin
17 124 Obaid Ashraf
18 126 Nida-ul-Fatima
19 143 Usman Manzoor
20 162 Abdullah Umar Faiz
21 169 Mohammad Danyal
22 172 Nimra Nadeem Zaman
23 173 Sarah Naveed Malik
24 174 Yasmeen Mohammad
25 176 Samina Khizar
26 182 Sehar Naz
27 193 Aoun Ali
28 199 Anood Liaquat Ali
29 204 Muhammad Awaid Abid
30 206 Waqas Ahmed Parvez
31 216 Mehwish Khaliq
32 222 Haaris Ali Arshad
33 227 Pir Muhammad Siddique
34 235 Anum Zahra
35 239 Batool Hussain
36 243 Hussain Shakeel
37 246 Mustafa Noor Muhammad
38 250 Sonia Malik
39 253 Shaharyar Ahmad Khan
40 266 Anam Razzaq
41 279 Sameen Binte Huzaifa
42 289 Muhammad Asim chohan
43 308 Sadia Khan Niazi
44 315 Bilal Saqi
45 316 Muhammad Shehzad K Wazir
46 336 Nida Shabbir
47 337 Quratul-Ain Qaiser
48 346 Maira Mirza
49 368 Shifa Umar
50 370 Sadaf Naheed
51 375 Farwa Shabbir
52 377 Zahra Safdar
53 385 Emmal Asjad Cheema
54 389 Saba Javaid
55 391 Rana Asjad Dilshad
56 401 Ahmad Hammad Hassan
57 417 Varda Tuz Zahra
58 431 Ansab Waheed
59 434 Arsalan Babar
60 448 Ali Umair
61 449 Ismail Hussain Khan
62 487 Saneeya Nasim
63 491 Hira Bashir
64 501 Sara Mohsin
65 502 Hira Amer
66 510 Anam Azam Randhawa
67 520 Musadaq Asrar
68 525 Sabeena Iqbal Malik
69 533 Zainab Hanif
70 549 Kashaf Naeem Malik
71 562 Khadeeja Khan
72 565 Rashid Qammar
73 569 Muhammad Waleed Hassan
74 589 Asad Sattar
75 608 Maira Salman
76 621 Maria Ashraf
77 635 Jabran Qamar Rana
78 638 Maryam Fatima
79 639 Arsalan Anwar Chohan
80 641 Usman Ghazali
81 645 Quratulain Ijaz
82 646 Usama Farhat Khan
83 679 Raya Nasir Abbasi
84 692 Syed Haris Ahmed Peerzada
85 706 Fahad Rafique
86 708 Mahvish Masood Khan
87 710 Saad Bin Ahmed
88 747 Numrah Liaquat
89 748 Noor-ul-Ain Toor
90 759 Saheefa Aslam
91 769 Nida Shahzad
92 770 Abdul Mannan Khan Minhas
93 773 Fareeha Kamal
94 804 Neha Tariq
95 814 Saima Siddique
96 815 Sadia Ikram
97 829 Mahrukh Khalid
98 830 Faria Anwar
99 838 Faizan Yasin
100 855 Sundas Irfan Ahmed
101 873 Muhammad Raza
102 897 Fasih ur Rahman
103 902 Asad Zakreen
104 943 Syed Sarosh Jamal Peerzada
105 948 Warda Zulfiqar
106 965 Hira Basharat
107 972 Rabia Zubair
108 994 Fariha Ilyas
109 1011 Muhammad Ali Ibrahim
110 1056 Saad Hameed Niazi
111 1059 Taimur Mansoor
112 1063 Quaiynat Amin khan
113 1067 Ahmed Hassaan Qavi
114 1090 Muhammad Taimur Khan
115 1123 Sundas Tariq
116 1140 Marium Khan
117 1142 Asbah Rahman
118 1155 Maliha Khalid
119 1203 Mahnoor Ihsan
120 1205 Muhammad Moazzam Gulzar
121 1207 Rajeel Imaran
122 1223 Hina Javed
123 1233 Muhammad Saad Shahid
124 1256 Tabish Hassan
125 1296 Zubair Ahmed
126 1299 Rohma Khan
127 1317 Hoor Nabi
128 1368 Mariam Javaid Ahmed
129 1376 Jawad Mustafa Latif


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

four weeks :O
u r joking and it ain't funny :|
u meant to say one week, that's all i will read. thank you


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

cinderella said:


> four weeks :O
> u r joking and it ain't funny :|
> u meant to say one week, that's all i will read. thank you


it really just depends on how inefficient Shifa feels like being, but yeah probably under 2 weeks. the interview doesn't really count for much though, so if you got one, you're most likely in.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

and they'll post the list online ?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

cinderella said:


> and they'll post the list online ?


yeah they should. we'll let you know once it gets posted at Shifa as well.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

2 weeks! Thats a long time to put up the list, since theyv already aggregated the marks and all. 

Oh and when does the session start? The prospectus says Dec 1, but its from last year. One of the seniors at Shifa was telling me it might start in November?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

called shifa today. The lady said that the list will be up in 3-4 days!


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i called shifa today n they said anytime after monday


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

iv been selected


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats. Yes, the list of accepted students has been posted at Shifa in the lobby, it's not on the website as of yet.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Me and Medgrunt will be back there tomorrow in case anyone wants to know about their name. Or, go ahead and call Student Affairs and they'll let you know.


----------



## creativemn (Sep 1, 2008)

I got my name on the list. I'm in!!!!!!!!!!#laugh #laugh #laugh


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS

I got in. (mashallah)

THE END


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

congrats guys.


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

i hav also got the admsn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#happy but im 114 whereas i heard there were only 100 seats and a total of 129 names were displayd! most probably sum ppl wud drop out so.....


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Me and Medgrunt will be back there tomorrow in case anyone wants to know about their name. Or, go ahead and call Student Affairs and they'll let you know.


Plz c my name. Roll number 160, Ghulam Mohiuddin plz plz


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

we'll check it out


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

thnx


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

can you please check my name too. 
my application number's 006 and my full name's Sidra Chaudhry.

thanks.


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

alhamdullilah! i got in as well.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

me too !!!! congrats everyone ! alhamdulillah. the list is online.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome. Well played.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me y am i not selected?? I had 48% and as i was chking many were below me. Even 36% got selected but y not me??

Ok, talked with a personel in Shifa. She said those who are not selected shuld wait for the second list which will be displayed after 30th!!


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't worry Xero, niether did I. Lets wait for the 30th! :'(


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

second list- same ol shifa.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

36% is a bit too much dont u think?! How can someone with 36%, however good marks tht person has in FSc, can be higher in the merit list than someone with 52% marks!?


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

cinderella said:


> me too !!!! congrats everyone ! alhamdulillah. the list is online.


congrats cinderells!!!! #happy hey did u get a call from adm office regarding the confirmation tht you want to come to shifa?. someone was telling he got this call and was told he had to submit the fees till 30th or else they will give his seat to sumone in waiting list..


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

king khan:

i didn't get any calls. =\
actually i didnt even get a letter to appear for the interview, i just checked my name on the online list they released.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

thanks king, i talked to them; she said she will email me the details. those in pak will be getting letters.
i didn't get a confirmation call. and yes, the fees are due the 30th, which is wierd cuz in the prospectus and online, it said u would have two weeks after the letter to pay them :|


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Salamz,
I got 30% in shifa test and did not even get an interview. My number in FSC are 770. Which books did you all study for shifa's entrance exam?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

you should study the FSC textbooks. that's what the entrance exam is based on.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> Don't worry Xero, niether did I. Lets wait for the 30th! :'(


Yea, thats so unfair yaara. The lady said that wait for the waiting list. Lets hope for the best!



king khan said:


> congrats cinderells!!!! #happy hey did u get a call from adm office regarding the confirmation tht you want to come to shifa?. someone was telling he got this call and was told he had to submit the fees till 30th or else they will give his seat to sumone in waiting list..


Yea i called the admission office they told me to wait till 30th, after which second list will b displayed.



farhatrehman8 said:


> Salamz,
> I got 30% in shifa test and did not even get an interview. My number in FSC are 770. Which books did you all study for shifa's entrance exam?


Studied FS.c course books!



MastahRiz said:


> second list- same ol shifa.


Wat do u mean Rizwan Bhai???? #confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Meaning it's not the first time. Out of the past four years, I think only once did they not put up a second list of admissions. Keep your fingers crossed. It'll be a small list, no more than 30 - 50 people.


----------



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

what was your equivalence marks for FSc?

this is for all the students who got in


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Meaning it's not the first time. Out of the past four years, I think only once did they not put up a second list of admissions. Keep your fingers crossed. It'll be a small list, no more than 30 - 50 people.


Hope they put up the second list and it has 30 or more ppl.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Xero said:


> Hope they put up the second list and it has 30 or more ppl.


The second list really depends on how many people that have been accepted decide not to come. Shifa can't accept more than about 100 students, and this list already has 126 people on it. So try convincing some people to go elsewhere


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sidra said:


> king khan:
> 
> i didn't get any calls. =\
> actually i didnt even get a letter to appear for the interview, i just checked my name on the online list they released.


i didnt a get a call myself yet . my friend hassan farooq i think his name is 4 roll no beneath yours got the cal and told me about it. so ull definitely get 1 in a day or two.#yes



cinderella said:


> thanks king, i talked to them; she said she will email me the details. those in pak will be getting letters.
> i didn't get a confirmation call. and yes, the fees are due the 30th, which is wierd cuz in the prospectus and online, it said u would have two weeks after the letter to pay them :|


ya i knw and its a real problem 4 me coz i hav applied to nwfp medical colleges and there not goin to announce thier results before mid of oct. so im really in a bad situation right now#baffled 
you must have heard abt the ego of pathans so im under immense pressure to get admsn in a govt college on merit frm my famly#angry so lets see.....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> The second list really depends on how many people that have been accepted decide not to come. Shifa can't accept more than about 100 students, and this list already has 126 people on it. So try convincing some people to go elsewhere


That used to be the rule but the class size changes every year, and sometimes stays well over 100.


----------



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

what was your equivalence marks for FSc?

this is for all the students who got in


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

853


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

815.
by the way, i'm in the top 100 on the list, so is there a chance of my name being exluded on the 2nd list or do i not have anything to worry about? Though my FSc equivalent was on the low side (815) I took the SAT II rather than the entrance test and got a 720/800 in bio, 720/800 in chem and a 680/800 in physics, which i submitted in place of the entrance test. Can I sit back and relax now or do i still have reason to believe that ill be struck off the list? just wondering.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

nah you're set.


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

oh okay thank you king khan! 

my F.Sc equivalent after ruthlessly chopping off 20 % off my grade was an 821. </3


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

coolblue_one said:


> iv been selected


congratulations u have acheived ur aim then u wanted to go in shife n there u r #happy


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i got a letter from shifa today and they have a small green slip in it which says confirmation something i checked over the phone and shifa people say tht you have to confirm that you intend to study at shifa and send it to shifa by the 26th if not then your seat is gone

i had 935 in fsc equivalence 

and for the past few days had been in a lot of trouble and was thinking where do i go shifa or army medical college


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

there is a community for all those who got selected for the class of 2013 at shifa on facebook and it is *shifa college of medicine class of 2013*


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

i received an email too; it had a confirmation slip ,a code of conduct, and tuition and fees info etc. just took care of all that. lookin for tickets now.
hopefully i get a place in the hostels.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got my acceptance letter in the mail today! and plus my dad was the 2nd person to pay the fee for the class of 2013. All i have to do now is submit the rest of the documents. and why do they want our original transcripts anyway?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

studentofmed said:


> I just got my acceptance letter in the mail today! and plus my dad was the 2nd person to pay the fee for the class of 2013. All i have to do now is submit the rest of the documents. and why do they want our original transcripts anyway?


I believe they need to have them on file to show PMDC when they come visit. They held on to my diploma and transcripts for about a month and then gave them back.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

this q is for medgrunt, where do u shop in pak? recommended supermarkets etc? for everyday basic needs, personal items, toiletries etc etc.
also clothes, i suppose pants with those longer kurta type shirts are allowed, yes? i'm guessing no one wears skirts?
thanks in advance.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Supermarkets: For groceries the best foreigner oriented ones are in Kohsar Market (in F-6). Kohsar market has a lot of imported goods, but it is a bit on the pricey side. For US candy needs there is Schums(in Super Market). Once again also a bit pricey since it's imported.

Aside from that there is Metro, which is basically the Pakistani imitation of Costco. It has mostly Pakistani brands although there are a few brand name items that you'll recognize.

For everyday food items you can just venture out to any local market and there's small little grocery stores scattered around. You can find general toiletries in these grocery stores, but for more specific stuff like face wash/make up there's Shaheen Chemist which has a few locations in Islamabad (F-6, F-11, other sectors as well). You can find a fair amount of bathroom stuff and a lot will be brands like neutrogena, nivea, etc. at Shaheen but if you're really particular about a specific brand or something you might want to bring some with you just in case.

For clothes, you should know that at school the girls wear shalwaar kameez on an almost daily basis. You can wear pants and kurta tops, which is perfectly fine, but still for the most part all of the other girls wear shalwaar kameez and you won't want to stand out too much. I wear both, mostly shalwaar kameez and then on the days when I'm just not feeling it I break out the pants. That's something that is pretty easy to get made here though so you can assess the situation and decide for yourself. A few girls occasionally wear the long full length skirts, but it's not something anyone wears on a daily basis. This is all in reference to what people wear at school. Outside of school you can wear anything you want as long as it's not scandalous.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

thanks. i'll try to make this my last question lol. recommend a hairstylist please, and other beautification needs specialists.

nope, one more, sorry  
do they sell/provide lab coats , is there a standard, or can i just get one from here?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

no problem, glad to help.

haha well since i've been in Pakistan i've been getting bi-annual haircuts. One in summer vacation and one in winter vacation. A few girls have recommended various places to me but I'm fairly low maintenance and honestly still a little afraid that something will get lost in translation. guess i heard a few too many pakistan hair cut horror stories when i was little.

There is one place called Nirvana, which is a little day spa and also has an attached cafe. I can vouch for the food and i've been meaning to go to the other part of it but just haven't gotten around to it. It doesn't seem at all sketchy, and they do everything there(hair, nails, waxing, facials, massages, etc.). I haven't heard about anything else, but supposedly their massages are good.

So yeah I'm sure there are other decent places, because obviously girls get haircuts here just not sure what the 'best ones' are.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

thanks, truly appreciate it. let me know if u need anything from US, will be glad to bring 
coat question please, read up


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

ohh definitely bring your lab coats from home. you should get 2-3 so that you can switch them out easily when one gets dirty. make sure you get the long lab coats, the ones that are like mid-thigh length. In the US med students wear the shorter waist length lab coats, but it's the long ones in Pakistan. The lab coats they sell here are very very thin and flap about like crazy in the wind, they also tend to have a light blue/purple tint to them. Other advantages would be extremely poor fitting and just really strange pocket placement.

A fair amount of people I know have ordered their lab coats off allheart.com. They seem pretty good in terms of quality. Oh and you can get your name embroidered on them as well, which looks pretty snazzy. If you decide to do it, left chest side is the norm. Most of the foreigners as well as some local students at Shifa have it done.

Oh and thanks for the offer, but I'll be heading back to the US for vacation at the end of November (2 more months to go!). :mrgreen:


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

thanks. haha, awesome, that is when i plan on heading to pak !!

how is this one, looks cute to me. 32" Empire Waist Lab Coat by Katherine Heigl


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I regularly wear skirts to Shifa, as well as tube tops and spaghetti straps.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

they have a word for ur kind, i believe it's 'khusra'. lol

i'm super freaked out and u r cracking jokes, i'm terribly offended. lol.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

not to mention, those apple botttom jeeaaannns boots with the fuuurrrrr


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

american born confused.............
aren't u supposed to stay on topic, mr.moderator?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

cinderella said:


> american born confused.............
> aren't u supposed to stay on topic, mr.moderator?


Yes, he is. #growl


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

ban him, ban him !! give his place to me, i would stay on topic 
and i don't wear tube tobs of strappy tops, to boot !


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

Aaawww congrats to all those who got accepted 

Good job 
O yeaaa I am going to be applying next year iA...


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

islamabad's pretty open, so you could wear whatever you've got as long as, as medgrunt put it, its not too scandalous. but the best route would be sticking to the traditional attire. a dupatta/scarf will get you extra points.



cinderella said:


> *american born confused*.............
> aren't u supposed to stay on topic, mr.moderator?


were not all confused. i prefer american born COOL desi #wink 

everyone else is a DCBA (desi confused by america)
hahahhahahha, just kidding


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi guys, do u have any idea about how many ppl have submitted the fees yet??
Cindrella 30th is the deadline na??
I'm still waiting, wat do u think about my chances, Medgrunt and Mastah Riz??


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

30th is the deadline. i've sent the fees. i was asking her about them and she assured me, ' if u r late a couple days, it's ok ' 
hang in there xero. i won't hope that u get accepted, i rather hope that whatever is best for u happens. no one knows what's in our best interest in the long run except Him, and you have to put ur faith in Him. i know it sounds soooo cliche, but it's true.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thnx, I have full faith in Allah! 
M applying for other colleges as well, just in case.


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

Xero said:


> Thnx, I have full faith in Allah!
> M applying for other colleges as well, just in case.


xero dun worry !!! i hav great news for you!!#wink uptil morning of 27th out of the 129 studentz on the merit list only 80 had submitted the form tht they want to join shifa !!! and out of these 80 only 30 had paid their dues by tht time!! so there will definitely be a waiting list of atleast 20 students as far as the statistics go!!!#happy now keep prayin tht there are still ppl like me on tht list of 80 who r not sure abt admsn in shifa and then ull confortably make it thru!!!! do u hav any ides wat is ur position overall??


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am thinking of repeating a year! I have a question for those who have already got in Shifa. What shoould my F.sc Score in order to get into SHifa?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

king khan said:


> xero dun worry !!! i hav great news for you!!#wink uptil morning of 27th out of the 129 studentz on the merit list only 80 had submitted the form tht they want to join shifa !!! and out of these 80 only 30 had paid their dues by tht time!! so there will definitely be a waiting list of atleast 20 students as far as the statistics go!!!#happy now keep prayin tht there are still ppl like me on tht list of 80 who r not sure abt admsn in shifa and then ull confortably make it thru!!!! do u hav any ides wat is ur position overall??



Thnx king!! Nah i dont have any idea regarding my position cuz they have not seperated us on the basis of positions. The lady just said that i m on the waiting list so wait till 30th!


One more thing those who have submited the form ut fail to submit the dues will be shunted out


----------



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

xero what's your equivalence marks?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

I have done FS.c, and marks are 887/1100


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Any news about the second list??


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Xero said:


> Any news about the second list??


 
Seriously yar...! Does anyone know anything at all?


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

q for the current students, any significant downsides to missing orientation? if a student starts after the eid break, would that put one too far behind?


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cindi.. no, not really...cuz u guys will have foundation module( what a waste last year) the first 3 weeks (this year its probaly gonna be 2 weeks, cuz 1 week eid break comes in b/w)..then winter break for 2 weeks..foundation module is basically like orientation week at uni back home, and they'll teach u ethics(lol..i remeMber when Dr.Ashraf made a racist JEW joke, and i punked him by standing up after and saying" Sir, i'm a Jew..he was terrified"..and NO I AM NOT A JEW) and how to write english (medical essays/reports)(seemed more like jibberish to me, I can write way better essays than the the Head of the Anatomy department).....only 1st/2nd year will have classes in december....everyone else comes back Jan 4(after winter break...an extra 2 weeks) so if u come in december ur gonna be coming for 2 weeks of school out of 5 weeks..and u FOR SURE dont wanna spend winter break here (i would rather spend it ice fishing in Alaska..i think u get my point)....So i recoomend that u just fly after new years (do not miss the new years paty over there...here they barely do the countdown).......and piece of advise from this wise man (thats me).."When u come to pak, dont be optimistic or hope to see anything normal, just thing of it as CRAPISTAN (no matter what medgrunt and mastahriz say on this site: inside they know that i'm right)....cuz if u expect nothing of this place (cuz then what u see is only better then what u expacted), then it wont be as big of a social/cultural shock..cuz one of my friends/classmate also from back home(apparantly his dad made it seem that islamabad was one of the 7wonders of the world..lmao.... (hope i didnt SCARE u).....so for now just lay back, chillax and take it easy.....


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Dont say rubbish and mind your language while saying PAKISTAN a CRAPISTAN. I am also from chicago and i know there is a difference between America and Pakistan but it is not as bad as you are describing it. Most of my foreigner friends are well settled in Pakistani medical schools and they are comfortable in Pakistan.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Meds07 said:


> Cindi.. no, not really...cuz u guys will have foundation module( what a waste last year) the first 3 weeks (this year its probaly gonna be 2 weeks, cuz 1 week eid break comes in b/w)..then winter break for 2 weeks..foundation module is basically like orientation week at uni back home, and they'll teach u ethics(lol..i remeMber when Dr.Ashraf made a racist JEW joke, and i punked him by standing up after and saying" Sir, i'm a Jew..he was terrified"..and NO I AM NOT A JEW) and how to write english (medical essays/reports)(seemed more like jibberish to me, I can write way better essays than the the Head of the Anatomy department).....only 1st/2nd year will have classes in december....everyone else comes back Jan 4(after winter break...an extra 2 weeks) so if u come in december ur gonna be coming for 2 weeks of school out of 5 weeks..and u FOR SURE dont wanna spend winter break here (i would rather spend it ice fishing in Alaska..i think u get my point)....So i recoomend that u just fly after new years (do not miss the new years paty over there...here they barely do the countdown).......and piece of advise from this wise man (thats me).."When u come to pak, dont be optimistic or hope to see anything normal, just thing of it as CRAPISTAN (no matter what medgrunt and mastahriz say on this site: inside they know that i'm right)....cuz if u expect nothing of this place (cuz then what u see is only better then what u expacted), then it wont be as big of a social/cultural shock..cuz one of my friends/classmate also from back home(apparantly his dad made it seem that islamabad was one of the 7wonders of the world..lmao.... (hope i didnt SCARE u).....so for now just lay back, chillax and take it easy.....


mr or miss wht ever u r y u studying in pakistan if u have such bad words for it?
go to ur canada school if u r not satisfied here may b u cd get no corrupt system there but plaese mind that here are people like me too who love pakistan above anything else


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

WANABEE said:


> Dont say rubbish and mind your language while saying PAKISTAN a CRAPISTAN. I am also from chicago and i know there is a difference between America and Pakistan but it is not as bad as you are describing it. Most of my foreigner friends are well settled in Pakistani medical schools and they are comfortable in Pakistan.


Agreed. Just because it's not the US doesn't mean you can't be comfortable. Anyone who tells you otherwise is just plain spoiled and probably has no idea how to get things done for themselves. End of story.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with fareeha - rather than saying meaningless words for Pakistan, I think u shuld just quit studying here and go back to studying in Canada cus ur too good for Pakistan..and besides i think u shuld give others a chance aswell 

PAKISTAN ZINDABAAD ! #wink


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

blueray said:


> I agree with fareeha - rather than saying meaningless words for Pakistan, I think u shuld just quit studying here and go back to studying in Canada ..
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAAD ! #wink


 thnks for favouring me i really shoot up when anyone say bad things abt pakistan siple if u dnt want to be here go back to ur beloved place no one forcing u to stay here


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

pakistan is nt tht bad as people say.....

i m 2 against those pakistanis who speak against pakistan .... remember always its pakistan who hve given u an identity otherwise u r nothing......u shud always love ur country for wht ever it is and shud be proud of pakistan......


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

We love *PAKISTAN* the way it is. And to the haters of Pakistan please respect Pakistan.You are studying on seats of open merit because there are no reserved seats for foreigners, thus if you were not studying here may be some Pakistani were able to study on your seat. Who deserves more to study here a patriotic or a hater of this country??? We respect all and expect the same from them.*LOVE YOU PAKISTAN AND PAKISTAN ZINDABAD*


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Is the second list up yet???


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Rock on pakistani's - I agree with all of you ..
This is called unity !

*Pakistan Zindabaad**


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thts the spirit guys KEEP IT UP ....we will talk back to those who talk against our home country even if they r our pakistani bhai .....................GEO PAKISTAN


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

yo...things getting to touchy here..ok maybe i exaggerated a bit and shouldnt have used the word "Crapistan"...but for all u patriotic people.."or who claim to patriotic"...anyone can say pakistan is good and all, but i dont see u guys being in those anti- govt rallies, where is the patriotism the...everyone here hates the govenrment and complain alot(evn the locals, u guys know it)..and this wasnt supposed to be apolotical discussion.....
i am not saying i aint comfortable here...i live here, my family moved here last year, iys all good....
i was just trying to explain to Cindirella (not to expect anything to be better here concerning social activities(besides the delicious desi food) )...so that she doesnt get a huge cultural shock (lasts only for abt 6 months)...
so i take my words back abt pak..(didnt mean to offend, just used the wrong words)...again Pak has its good and bad sides


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

arey yaar i was born and bred in isl, moved to US when i was 12. the culture shock = not a huge deal to me. so i like air conditioning and electricity, there are back ups for these things. i'm not worried about how i'll live there.
my question was, if i miss the first week of orientation before the eid break, will it be a big deal ?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, topic please. This is a SHIFA thread, not a Pakistani pride thread.


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

how abt shifa 2nd list?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

the woman said it will be up after 2 days. They r calling the ppl who said they will submit the fees and failed to do so in the given time. They r asking them whether they r still interested??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

best of luck all who r awaited


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

any one coming from abroad too shifa .....u gusy should come after the winter break...
u wont miss much(studies dont start till after winter break)
before winter break is just orientation and foundation module (ethics, techniques of dealing with patients etc..no books/study involved)..not as inportant...

good luck with the 2nd list

(p.s....rizwan, did u delete my previous post, i didnt expect this after throwing u those TD passes this year..lol)


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

Xero said:


> the woman said it will be up after 2 days. They r calling the ppl who said they will submit the fees and failed to do so in the given time. They r asking them whether they r still interested??


the 2nd list is on the shifa college website!!! xero did u make it??/


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN I GOT IN!!!! 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## Jamal Khattak (Oct 23, 2007)

congratz


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

fareeha and sara did u guys get in...herez da second list



Application No Name

55 Hadeeqa Idris
78 Usman Mir
100 Nizam Farid Chishti
119 Zainab Taj
129 Farhan Zafar Kohkhar
196 Sahla Hammad
343 Muhammad Faisal Aslam
379 Shafaq Rabbani 393 Zoofa Manazar
482 Sana Rehman
492 Sahar Riaz
701 Nida Basharat Khan
728 Yusra Irshad Ahmad
789 Muhammad Haaris Sheikh
796 Mahvish Khalid
868 Sara Mehmood Butt
901 Talaha Zafar
1,037 Rabia Zaheer
1,131 Yousaf Ali Khan
1,247 Ali Ahsan Ali
1,334 Tooba Baber
1,379 Haider Raza Khalid


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i dint applied to shifa n congratzzzzzz xero


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

congrats to those who made it.

has the start date been confirmed as dec 1? that's what it said on the online calendar...anyone?


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

cinderella said:


> congrats to those who made it.
> 
> has the start date been confirmed as dec 1? that's what it said on the online calendar...anyone?


 

It just says, classes will commence in december, in the letter they gave me. Its gonna be so patchy. A week of classes then eid break and then a week and a half more and winter break! :s


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jamaal khattack...why r u online giving congrts to people on the second list..till now u r the topper of the class..u should study so u top the prof (which is in 10 days)..lol....and i am happy for the people who fot in...we will have a lot of fun playing with their emotions (ragging maybe) during the first month...jk guys..dont worry..i'm chill...


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

usmanmir said:


> It just says, classes will commence in december, in the letter they gave me. Its gonna be so patchy. A week of classes then eid break and then a week and a half more and winter break! :s


ah i see. winter is good spent in a blanket with hot chocolate/cocoa...who wants to go to school in freakin cold? i'm all up for the patchy on/off december schedule..will give time to go visit relatives !

so for those of us who will be staying in the dorms...u move in before classes start or after? wouldn't it be kinda wierd trying to move all ur things to a room the day u have to go to class etc?

i should stop thinking about so much stuff and just wait till i get there. yup.


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats.
For all those who got accepted to Shifa, or other colleges, I am excited about hearing your experience in the first year ... so don't disappear  tell us how everything goes!


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

they still haven't handed out an academic calendar. =\ when's orientation and when do classes actually start?


----------



## king khan (Sep 3, 2008)

mastahriz and MEDGRUNT!!!!!!!can you tell me about the scholorships offered in shifa on basis of profs???? they hav mentioned the criteria in the prospectus but is it possible to get sumthg like 85% in profs or they hav just mentioned it to make the prospectus look gud?? wht abt your ow class ? wht % does the topper get ??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It's extremely rare and difficult to get anything above 75%. For quite some time people were consistently getting 74.9% #eek


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

maybe they do it on purpose and dont let anyone get above 75 % cause they dont want to pay up for scholarships.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

I spoke with Dr. Iffat Zaman (paeds asst. professor, i think) yesterday and she said that classes would *probably* start from the 13th or 15th, ie after eid break so as not to render the schedule to 'patchy' as someone said earlier, and for the conveniece of kids coming from abroad.
i then proceeded to ask her whether or not we'd be having orientation (she said s/t about a foundation module, can someone please clarify?) on the 30th of november as stated on the letter i got in the mail and she said *'probably not'*


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

there better be a SOMETHING that starts on december freaking 1st cuz i just bought a ticket to leave on the 25th of november.....
why don't they tell us anything...i call them and she says, ' u can take care of everything when u get here' like confirmation, needed documents, dorm registration etc etc. when should i get there? no one knows :| i hate the fact that i sound like a spoiled uptight snob right now. sigh.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

oi, that's gotta hurt.
not to worry though, at least not yet. i/she could be wrong, you know(recall the bold *probably's*). even if you do arive way ahead of schedule, look at i this way... u'll have ample time to adjust to your surroundings AND go shopping and meet relatives. it can get pretty cold in islamabad (very cold, actually), its starting to already, so dont forget get to stock up on a few sweaters/ a light jacket.
o and the first thing to do once you get here is not to eat anything not homemade; take my advice and ull be sure to keep diarrohea at bay. i moved to pakistan six years ago and trust me, from the benefit of hindsight i can tell you that by not doing so, i faced practically a whole year of tummy trouble after we moved.
i know you didnt ask for all this but im giving it to you anyway.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

yeah i guess relatives is good. lots of cousins, should be fun. but hopefully school still starts soon after gettin there. know abt the homemade thing, i was there over the summer, took me three weeks to be able to eat without throwing up immediately afterwards.
how cold does it get ? without central heating everywhere, it probably feels a lot colder than here too. 

anyone who gets a confirmation of the start date, please post it here, lots of us are waiting to hear an official one.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

how cold does it get, you ask? bone chilling cold, that's what.
so u and i are going to classmates, eh? would you mind pming me ur real name so ill know who you are (no worries, im a girl) or, come december, when our whole year/class is gathered together in one place you could just shout out "CINDERELLA!!" and ill know who you are and we could meet. whatever suits you.#wink


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

I called the office yesterday and they said the same thing. Orientation on the 14th and classes start on the 15th.

And its gets VERY cold here. Even for us who live here it gets really cold. People from abroad arnt used to layering themselves up inside the houses, but take my advice and get/or buy once ur here jackets and stuff. It dusnt last long, but it sure is cruel.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

You're speaking of the weather in Islamabad? Well at least I'll be mentally prepared now, New York gets pretty cold so no big. Is it just cold for a month or two ? How is the weather usually -yearly ?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

talib said:


> You're speaking of the weather in Islamabad? Well at least I'll be mentally prepared now, New York gets pretty cold so no big. Is it just cold for a month or two ? How is the weather usually -yearly ?


The summers are HOT and the winters are moderate, nothing compared to New York. You should be fine. =D


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

You're a Shifa student I am assuming. Can you tell me a little bit about hostels, I wanted to "pimp" mine out lol, what do you suggest.

And can you tell me how the first month of so is like there ? 

I am applying to Shifa and DOW, I have family members who graduated from DOW, so I have quite a feel for what it's like there. But my first choice is Shifa.

By the way, thanks for the quick reply


----------

